# Lake Burley Griffin - Aug 19



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: 
Bloody hell Red ya almost had me in tears mate  Nice intro though ya should be writing a book mate. What a beautiful little fish are the Redfin cant remember ever seein a pic before. Damn massive Dorsal fin, looks like a bloody mohawk, Thanks for the report mate.

A lot of Canberrians when headin to the coast tend to hit the Narooma area. Have you fished there at all, or what is your fav coastal desto.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice one Red, sounds like a good day to be out and paddling.

Yet to catch a Redfin down here, from what I know of them here they are more a pest than anything and certainly not many people eat them. So I am keen to catch and try one now 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red

That opening par would have made Barbara Cartland envious with the picture painted :lol:

If a Canberran says crisp that means I wouldn't want to know about the feeling.

Had a laugh at the double redfin pic :lol: and good to see you are getting a feed along with the fun, enjoyed reading the report


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

my memories of a crisp winter morning in canberra would be seeing ice on the queanbeyan river and throwing rocks off the bridge to try and crack the ice.... but that was when i was a lad in short pants ... :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSzUVHEAAD3XgAASQOc4pDwAP//f4DABOiVDUwKnkyap7RqjD1TEBpiGAGTTQZDBDTEaMDTJNBQnqfohGmmRiepieoQ1WTdOAwMhnJwc+L+ilBfhpMQby6z45z71oelVB+XQOX5v00Usj3VPw9FziPstbZCcte3SNbO/FRLOiwVVNbyeHXn0QYh1wkBkCtr6ceGYYPyIyiQaDs5Jtq/kh2lBSuhmSjvs02bePfhXydUGjGM8jDFOKbKJ1Sar+0lQDnVYqh+i98GySeVvISZixHMEIJWXnd3nqwoMROPy8xpKuV17Yvqnr3oUJFQmVKooizu7IgRCw9uVbyvIHClXro2FOzWQWms1h4PBERbu6BrwDYtuxTcg4m0CS2Peigme+NlWbWCLH1dfyWUaYYUEtIwFDWZr/i7kinChIFmoqOI=


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Good One Red - once the knee heals - I want to give the reddies a caning


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVfpTRIAAB7fgAASUKOAEgSg2Aov7/+gIACUhqNEwhpoARiGmjekDVPU9EBoDE0AAAIBKzHLhJfKdxJftJGyD0KAkkB1ZFk3rtzHvlaGFJYoZJwSnzi2aYF86PHhh/yufoPZC5oMKf0mUVbBZil/iIKKHuBNgVbNw5a7Cj6JSNebXMRBgPiuc6qRbLLeVQjWtptqD7xD4MBoIfi7kinChIK/SmiQ


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Will do Red


----------

